
What are the dark corners of Vim your mom never told you about? - duck
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/726894/what-are-the-dark-corners-of-vim-your-mom-never-told-you-about
======
rbanffy
Mom was into IBM mainframes. She never used vim.

